
Facebook Erases Hundreds of Alternative Media Pages in Mass Purge - wslh
https://www.nakedcapitalism.com/2018/10/facebook-erases-hundreds-alternative-media-pages-mass-purge.html
======
ib84
Scary. Are there independent sources confirming that?

